# Auditing time based codes



## B Seyer (Apr 11, 2013)

I have been auditing chart records on a physician practice which includes massage therapy services. The practice is billing  CPT 97140 with 4 units for each session and the massage therapist record indicates "4 units", but there is no documentation of start or stop times to support reporting 4 units. The physician is adamant that it is just fine to continue to report 4 units without documenting the actual time. Where can I find a resource that specifically addresses the documentation requirements for time-based codes? I'd like to share this with the physician.


----------



## martinni1974 (Apr 11, 2013)

Below is the link for CMS guidelines for time based PT codes.  The code definition in itself also indicates it is for 15 minute increments.

With Medicare being the "Gold Standard" for policy, most commercial carriers follow some form of medicare's guidelines.

If you type the words "15 minutes" in your control F search it will take you right where you need to be as this is a long document.

http://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Manuals/downloads//clm104c05.pdf

Good Luck!


----------



## B Seyer (Apr 15, 2013)

thank you! This is PERFECT!


----------



## martinni1974 (Apr 18, 2013)

You are most welcome


----------

